# CF475 Powerrack Weight Stack



## Pablos888 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have the CF475 Power rack with the lat / low pulley. I have just got the 95kg weight stack and the instructions indicate that the stack should be installed facing away from the user. I installed it with the stack facing the user but the selector pin hits the cable. Has anyone else got the Bodymax CF475 and weight stack? What way round did you install the weight stack? Is there anyway that the problem with the selector pin can be resolved to keep the stack at the front?


----------



## Pablos888 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Pablos888 (Aug 26, 2012)

Got it working with using an Allen Key as a selector pin. Just need to find an L/T shaped selector pin.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Round bar and bend it or simply cut the existing selector pin?


----------

